# Will got blasted for remaking the karate kid movie



## Blade96 (Apr 12, 2010)

I found this a funny little read even though I've always liked Will Smith.

*NEW KARATE KID REMAKE*

                                       22                     03                     2010                                                                            Ralph Macchio stopped by Joy Behar&#8217;s  Show on HLN this weekend and confirmed one of my worst fears yet-  Will  Smith is re-doing The Karate Kid.  It&#8217;s true.  The Mayans were right..it  looks like the end is coming after all.
 My first reaction: WHAT?!  Are you friggin&#8217; serious?  Where do you  get off taking a legendary film, after Mr. Miyagi has passed away, and  after Daniel San has a 14 year old son in real life and will not star in  this one.  I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll be fascinating to watch, cinematic-wise, but,  that&#8217;s because when you have billions of dollars to blow on your son by  giving him a HUGE PRODUCTION, the film at least &#8220;looks&#8221; good.  Doesn&#8217;t  mean it&#8217;ll actually BE GOOD.
That&#8217;s right, Ralph Macchio will not have any part in the new film  and will not be a part of it, although him and Will Smith are actually  good friends.  According to Macchio, Mr. MIB himself, who is producing  this production for his son to play the leading role, called Ralph  Macchio to let him know his intentions.
 On Joy Behar,  Macchio&#8217;s own words were, &#8220;Will called me and said, &#8216;I  know I&#8217;m touching your baby, but I want your blessing.&#8221;  Apparently  Macchio backs Smith&#8217;s plans, and responded with this, when Joy Behar  asked him if he would star in it-
 &#8220;I&#8217;m not going to be in it.  I wouldn&#8217;t want to touch the legacy that  is behind this films that came out in the beginning.  I want to just  leave that story and legacy (Daniel LaRusso and Mr. Miyagi) how it is.&#8221;
 Words with meaning between the lines, perhaps?  I think Ralph is  indirectly saying, &#8220;Will, stay the hell away from my baby.&#8221;  I think  Macchio is just being polite, and Smith is being an ego-centric pig.
_The reason the movie is being made is not even because of it&#8217;s  legacy-  it&#8217;s literally a gift Will Smith wants to give his son!_
 Here&#8217;s my beef.  Does the word really need another Karate Kid?  Half  the movie&#8217;s charm was found within Mr. Miyagi and his ways, and he&#8217;s no  longer alive.  Without Miagi, it&#8217;s just another Rumble in The Bronx.   How about the fact that Will Smith is doing this &#8220;for his son&#8221;?  Gee, I  wish I can give my son one of the greatest films for boy&#8217;s ever made  and one of the fondest memories of movies from childhood, and put it in a  box and give it to my son.
The Pursuit of Happiness starred Will&#8217;s little boy, and many other  films.  Must be nice being privileged.  However, who cares about you and  your family bond?   First Jada Pinkett tries to become a wanna be  rocker singer and her and Will think they own the world.  Now it&#8217;s Will  and his boy; yippee!  _Just look how cheery they look in that picture  above; it&#8217;s disgusting._ Seriously, just put down the film  legacies, and drop the egos for a second, so we can clear all this up  and make it better. Looks like The Church of Scientology has created yet another fine  specimen of the human ego&#8217;s crap when it mixes with a lot of riches and  could do anything they want.  NOBODY WILL GO SEE YOU NEW STUPID KARATE  KID MOVIE, WILL!  Especially when you call Macchio to ask for his  blessing as if him not giving you the blessing would have stopped you,  you big ego&#8217;d hound.
 Leave childhood movies alone!  They are not gifts to give your son  and have him star in for your own personal egotistical satisfaction.   You&#8217;re becoming borderline Michael Jackson-ish in your splurging.   You&#8217;re worst than Beauty Pageant mothers pushing their 4 year old  daughters on stage to look like 30 year old models.


The only thing that will be anything like the original Karate Kid  with this project is that Will Smith&#8217;s son will really be picked on and  bullied (hopefully) for taking part in this massacre of a film legacy.   Some people believe Godfather 3 was an abomination.  This will make G3  look like the Easter Bunny!
 You thought The Next Karate Kid was bad?  At least that one still had  Pat Morita(Mr.Miyagi) starring in it?


What&#8217;s this one going to be like?  The Fresh Karate Kid of Belle  Aire?  This is worse than Lucas and Spielberg going back and pulling out  their old films and &#8220;touching them up&#8221; instead of leaving them like  they were- BUT WORSE&#8230;WAY WORSE.
_SINCE_ we&#8217;re on the subject of Will Smith-  Welcome To Miami  should be pulled from the records of history and burned into  non-existent.  Is there anything that you have seen that you do not want  to put your name on, Will?  Is nothing sacred, or are we still living  in your Big Willy Getting Jiggy With It All-About-You-World?


_COME NOW_, we do Kata!


here's the address to the bloggy thing for whoever is interested. 


http://superforce101.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/new-karate-kid-remake/

My issue with this remake is that its about kung fu and they're calling it the karate kid.

oh and they are just trying to make money. karate kid is a classic that shouldnt and doesnt need to be remade. its priceless just the way it is.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2010)

I couldn't find an authors name attached to this Will Smith bashing article. Must be another annon wannabe filmaker that gets paid to talk ****. Hell, we can all do that, why is he/she so special to get paid for this? Professional film critics, LOL. They talk **** about people who are doing, what they only dream of doing, but can't.

I think the beauty of movies is that we don't have to pay our hard earned money to see them. It's a choice we have, unlike taxes, groceries, insurance, etc. If we don't like the subject matter, actors, admission fee, taste of the popcorn, we don't have to be a part of it. 

I hardly think that someone messing with The Karate Kid franchise is really going to alter anyone's life in a dramatic way. If it does, then they have my sympathy.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting how they've dealt with the "Karate Kid" angle since Smith's character is learning Kung Fu. Like Daniel in the original, Dre learned some karotty back home. He's outmatched by the local Kung Fu kids. His nickname, like Daniel's, is the Karate Kid.

Smith has the backing and the clout to make this picture, so that's his prerogative. People who talk about the precious KK franchise forget the abominations that were KK III and The Next KK. 

I don't necessarily mind a reboot of the franchise, but it has to be good. So the outcome should be more like Star Trek 11 and less like Wild Wild West the motion picture. 
Based on the trailers I've seen, I'm hoping Jackie Chan alone can elevate the film. I don't want to dump on Jayden Smith -- he's under a lot more pressure than Macchio was. When the original came out, it was a sleeper. Now people have expectations.

I would have to say I would feel better about it if Smith weren't in it. It reeks of star-making vehicle. They already tried that with The Day The Earth Stood Still and took an enduring classic -- far above normal sci fi fare for its era -- and turned it into an eminently forgettable film.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> oh and they are just trying to make money. karate kid is a classic that shouldnt and doesnt need to be remade. its priceless just the way it is.


 
Making money is the main reason we make movies. And I think the karate kid has already been re-made a few times, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And a couple of them were horrible, so why not another one?


----------



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2010)

Waiting for all the movies we grew up with go 3D.

Reminds me of Back to the Future with the hologram JAWS.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah i didnt find a name on this bloggy thing either. I just found it amusing - so i decided to share :angel:

the stuff i read about when i'm roaming around the net hehehe


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 9, 2010)

Ralph Macchio speaks about the remake... he's okay with it. http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovi...eveals-mixed-feelings-about-karate-kid-remake nice interview with some clips and commentary by Daniel-san.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 10, 2010)

Shouldn't this one be "Kung-Fu Kid"??


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Shouldn't this one be "Kung-Fu Kid"??


 
It's all Karate to most people.  :mst:


----------

